# Welches Stahlvorfach ? Länge etc



## Raven1991 (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin noch ein ziemlicher Noob was das Hecht Angeln angeht , wollte aber mal ein bisschen mit Gufis am Jigkopf herumprobieren.

wie man den Jigkopf am Gufi aufzieht weiß ich .


Aber leider weiß ich garnicht so richtig wie die Montage da aussieht oder besser gesagt hab irgendwie nen Denkfehler |uhoh:

wie fangt ihr an ??? bindet ihr an eure Hauptschnur einen Wirbel oder knotet ihr mit dem Clinchknoten die Hauptschnur direkt an das Stahlvorfach welches am anderen ende einen Wirbel besitzt???? 

Versteh das irgendwie nicht so... welche Länge sollte mein Stahlvorfach beim Kunstköderangeln am besten haben? Und welche benutze ich da ? es gibt soviele Varianten. Schlaufe/Schlaufe, Wirbel / Snap ,    etc ..

wollte mir welche bestellen und weiß nicht welche ich kaufen soll... könnt ihr mir Tipps geben und evt einen link posten von euren Stahlvorfächern? 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Martin


----------



## Colophonius (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Stahlvorfach ? Länge etc*

Hey

Im Prinzip ist das so:
Ich stelle mir mein Stahlvorfach selbst her, mit der Methode des twizzlens ( Hier nen Video dazu )
Das hält, richtig gemacht, bombenfest, mir ist noch nie ein Stahlvorfach gerissen. 
Bei der Länge würde ich dir 50cm empfehlen, aber du solltest nie unter 40cm nehmen. Das ist nicht sicher.

Das Stahlvorfach sireht im Prinzip so aus:

Wirbel ohne Karabiner -------------------- Stahl ---------------- Karabiner ohne Wirbel (Duo-Lock-Snaps) Köder

Das ganze wird dann bei mir bei Geflecht mit dem Palomar- und bei Mono mit dem Clinchknoten am Wirbel befestigt.

Gekaufte Vorfächer sind meistens nicht lang genug, und wenn man gut twizzlen kann, kann man am Wasser noch das Vorfach "reparieren", wenn die vordersten 2-3 cm geknickt sind. Einfach abschneiden und nochmal drantwizzlen

Edit:
Wenn du willst, kann ich auch eben ne bebilderte Anleitung machen


----------



## Raven1991 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Stahlvorfach ? Länge etc*

Meinst du diese Variante?

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...e-leader-16-kg-50-cm-mit-wirbel-und-snap.html


und an dem Wirbel machst du dann den Palomarknoten bei geflochtene Schnur ?   Reichen 50cm nicht aus ?

Werd es auch mal probieren selber zusammen zu binden. Ist auf Dauer sicher viel Günstiger.


LG


----------



## Colophonius (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Stahlvorfach ? Länge etc*

So siehts am Ende aus. Das ist sicher ein gutes Stahlvorfach, der Tommi (Shop-Besitzer) bietet gute Sachen an. Aber das wäre mir etwas zu teuer


----------



## Raven1991 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Stahlvorfach ? Länge etc*

Alles Klar Danke Danke =). 

Dann werd ich mal noch solche Wirbel und Snaps kaufen und paar Meter vernünftiges Stahlvorfach.  Hab ein Video gesehen wie es auch ohne Knoten geht mit Klemmhülsen  . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zujPSwWAwN8&feature=related

Vlt ist das auch Totensicher und erstmal einfacher für mich 

Wobei der Palomarknoten eig eh mein Lieblingsknoten ist vom Drop Shot  


LG


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Stahlvorfach ? Länge etc*



Raven1991 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin noch ein ziemlicher Noob was das Hecht Angeln angeht , wollte aber mal ein bisschen mit Gufis am Jigkopf herumprobieren.
> 
> ...


Aalso: Benutzt du geflochtene Schnur? Wenn ja wäre ein Knotenlosverbinder zwischen Hauptschnur und Stahl meine erste Wahl.



Raven1991 schrieb:


> Versteh das irgendwie nicht so... welche Länge sollte mein Stahlvorfach beim Kunstköderangeln am besten haben? Und welche benutze ich da ? es gibt soviele Varianten. Schlaufe/Schlaufe, Wirbel / Snap ,    etc ..


70cm ist ein guter Richtwert.
Ich benutze gerne "Green Pike Wire" von Drennan, das ist ein 7X7 Vorfach. Bei den gaaanz kleinen Gufis zum Barscheln kanns gerne auch mal Flexonit sein.
Ich binde mir meine Vorfächer selbst nach dem Prinzip: Schlaufe - Vofach - Snap oder Schlaufe - Vorfach - Wirbel, das machen Andere aber auch anders. Wie Colophius auch schon gesagt hat geht Wirbel - Vorfach - Snap auch sehr gut. Duolocks wären auch meine erste Wahl.



Raven1991 schrieb:


> wollte mir welche bestellen und weiß nicht welche ich kaufen soll... könnt ihr mir Tipps geben und evt einen link posten von euren Stahlvorfächern?
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...



#h


----------



## FranzJosef (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Stahlvorfach ? Länge etc*

Stahlvorfach sollte da vorhanden sein, wo der Hecht (oder anderer Raubfisch) hinbeissen kann.
Hab' gerade wieder Vorfaecher fuer's UL-Barscheln gequetscht, die sind bei mir bsp.sweise nur 20cm lang mit 3kg Tragkraft; gibt halt auch kleine Hechte. 
Klares H²O, kleiner Koeder = kuerzeres Vorfach MOEGLICH.
Truebes H²O, grosser Koeder = laengeres Vorfach NOETIG.
Kampfstarke Aggro-Fische beissen recht haeufig um sich = ganz langes Vorfach NOETIG.

Vorfaecher NUR selber binden/twizzlen/quetschen = man ist nur selber schuld, wenn's nicht haelt.
Stellenweise bekommt man 10m Stahlvorfach (gute Qualitaet/1x7) fuer unter 3€; 100x Quetschhuelse auch um die 3€ = 6€ fuer mind. 20 Stueck = 0,30 €/St.. 

Konstruktionen koennen abweichen, je nach Zielfisch & Gewaesser:
Standard: [Einhaenger]--[Wirbel]--[Vorfach]--[Wirbel]
Benutzt man drehfreudige Koeder (Spinner etc.), oder faengt drehfreudige Fische, braucht man u.U. mehr Wirbel; bei weniger Drehfreude -> weniger Wirbel.


----------



## Ein_Angler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Stahlvorfach ? Länge etc*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich benutze gerne "Green Pike Wire" von Drennan, das ist ein 7X7 Vorfach.



Hmmmm, wie kommst darauf das das grüne zum 7x7 wird, obwohl auf der Packung 7Strand also 1x7 steht?


----------



## Colophonius (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Stahlvorfach ? Länge etc*

So, habe gerade eine einfache Anleitung gemacht
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3657632#post3657632

Ich hoffe, sie hilft dir


----------



## FranzJosef (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Stahlvorfach ? Länge etc*

@Colophonius:
Hat's einen bestimmten Grund, warum Clinchknoten bei Mono & nicht auch der Palomar? 
Reines Interesse!
Ich nehm' bei Mono auch den Palomar... *wunder*


----------



## Colophonius (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Stahlvorfach ? Länge etc*

Also bei Geflochtener nehme ich den Palomar, weil der besser hält, Mono rutscht durch.

Bei Mono hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Clinch und nehme den einfach aus Gewohnheit...


----------



## Raven1991 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Stahlvorfach ? Länge etc*

DANKE für deine Anleitung sehr nice!! =)


ich muss erstmal runter kommen ....deutschland....wtf

#q  #q  #q  #q


----------



## daci7 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welches Stahlvorfach ? Länge etc*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Hmmmm, wie kommst darauf das das grüne zum 7x7 wird, obwohl auf der Packung 7Strand also 1x7 steht?



Oha - da hab ich was verwechselt, bitte nicht böse nehmen 
Das "Seven Strand" ist natürlich ein 1x7, das "Soft Strand" war das 7x7.
Bitte um Verzeihung!
#h


----------

